# Pilot convicted of recklessly operating aircraft for buzzing Santa Monica Pier



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2010)

> A pilot and movie producer who startled beachgoers by buzzing the Santa Monica Pier in a Soviet-era military jet was convicted Thursday of recklessly operating an aircraft.
> 
> A Los Angeles County Superior Court jury found that David G. Riggs, 48, violated a rarely used section of the state public utilities code designed to protect life and property from careless and reckless pilots.
> 
> Judge Harold Cherness is scheduled to sentence Riggs on Monday. The misdemeanor charge carries a maximum penalty of six months in jail and a $1,000 fine.



Full story below
Pilot convicted of recklessly operating aircraft for buzzing Santa Monica Pier - latimes.com


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2010)

Hopefully they learned their lesson.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2010)

I think the $1,000 dollar fine is the least of his worries. IMO, If that is all that he gets it's basically a win for him.


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree. After throwing the book at Doug Gilliss, this guy got off REAL easy, unless the revoke his pilot's license.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2010)

evangilder said:


> I agree. After throwing the book at Doug Gilliss, this guy got off REAL easy, unless the revoke his pilot's license.



SPOT ON! 

And Gilliss is on his 3rd appeal and feels pretty confident he's going to be vindicated although its been a rough road for him. We talk about once a week, his spirits are high and we has shown a lot of class and perseverance.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 19, 2010)

Good to hear, Joe! 

The sentence is fair for the Santa Monica guy. I firmly believe the judge should impose the sentence as written in the law....one count for each person on the pier or in the water or on nearby streets or shopping or eating nearby. After all, they all felt their lives were in danger. Its only fair.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2010)

I gotta think that Doug being grounded this long is more than ample punishment for what boils down to an administrative error. 

Let him know I send along my best and am hoping for a positive outcome on the next appeal.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys. I spoke to him last night. Hope to see him in the air flying again.

Ironically I saw his old plane yesterday. Its racing at Reno this year in the Jet class. We have a whole bunch of stock aircraft running.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2010)

RIGGS GOES TO JAIL!

Aviation: Pilot who buzzed Santa Monica Pier in military jet gets 60 days in jail, fine - latimes.com


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2010)

$1000 fine doesn't seem very much but good to see he is going to jail. Certainly deserves it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> $1000 fine doesn't seem very much but good to see he is going to jail. Certainly deserves it.



He probably spends $1000 every time he takes a client out to dinner. The jail time is the thing that's going to get to him as well as the trash pick up duty.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2010)

But he still keeps his pilot's license???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2010)

evangilder said:


> But he still keeps his pilot's license???


That's what is in question. The original article said the City of SM was going to suspend his license. (We know they can't do that). I believe he's appealing his original revocation and he has a Canadian license as well, so it seems he can still fly. The FAA should again seek emergency revocation over this conviction.

I like some of the comments made about him at the bottom of the article.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, he sure has some big fans, eh?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> RIGGS GOES TO JAIL!



He was also placed on probation and ordered to clean beaches for 60 days. The prison term was stayed pending an appeal. This guys is still getting off light....

Charles


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 22, 2010)

How was he able to hold a pilots licence?



> Riggs' criminal history, including federal convictions for wire fraud, bank fraud and passport fraud for which he was sentenced to 10 years in prison.



Down here, that would lead to you being deemed to not be a "fit and proper person" and effective loss of licence.

I'd hope that the FAA would revoke his licence, they certainly have reason to.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2010)

gumbyk said:


> How was he able to hold a pilots licence?


Although he had convictions as long as they are non drug related I think he was able to petition to be issued a license




gumbyk said:


> Down here, that would lead to you being deemed to not be a "fit and proper person" and effective loss of licence.
> 
> I'd hope that the FAA would revoke his licence, they certainly have reason to.



I'm hoping as well - although he appealing it, the city of Santa Monica doesn't mess around with things like this. I see one chance for appeal and into the slammer he goes.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

I should think so too! An idiot, of 'less than honourable' status, gets off lightly, whilst Doug gets it in the neck!!?? 
Bl**dy ridiculous!
I don't know Doug personally (of course), but please give him my regards and assure him of my support, if you would Joe.


----------

